# Browning HP DBA (FN Herstal BDA9) parts



## Kiketk (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi, 
First of all sorry about my poor English, my name is Enrique Tsuchikame from Lima, Peru.

I own a FN Herstal BDA9 (Browning Hi Power BDA), I'm looking for some spare parts since long time ago that I can not get anywhere. I thought maybe somebody could tell me where I could find them.
I´ve attached the parts diagram, the parts i´m looking for are #151, #152, #354 and #355.
Hope you can help me, thank you very much

Enrique


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola, Enrique!

I suggest that you try the following US businesses...(all clickable links)
Gun Parts Corporation: https://www.gunpartscorp.com/
Bob's Gun Shop: About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site.
Brownells: https://www.brownells.com/
Hoosier Gun Works: Hoosier Gun Works : Catalog
Midwest Gun Parts: https://www.midwestgunworks.com/

You might also write a letter to Browning's main office:
BROWNING INTERNATIONAL S.A.; Parc industriel des Hauts-Sarts; 3ème Avenue 25; B-4040 HERSTAL, BELGIUM R.P.M. (Liège : 0430.037.226)


----------



## Kiketk (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Steve,
Thank you for the information!


----------



## OAGunfighter (Dec 30, 2017)

*Hola Enrique*



Kiketk said:


> Hi,
> First of all sorry about my poor English, my name is Enrique Tsuchikame from Lima, Peru.
> 
> I own a FN Herstal BDA9 (Browning Hi Power BDA), I'm looking for some spare parts since long time ago that I can not get anywhere. I thought maybe somebody could tell me where I could find them.
> ...


Es bien dificil encontrar partes de BDA 9mm aqui en USA. El mejor resultado lo he tenido llamando o mandando emails a FN USA o a Browning USA. Yo estoy buscando miras para la mia, mi BDA tiene las miras de competencia y son muy grandes para mi. Si acaso supieras de unas miras standard de BDA, hasme saber por favor.


----------

